# Old-School MB Quart RWC-254



## zumbo (Feb 4, 2012)

I purchased six of these. I only need two for my build, and I sold one to a friend. There are three separate listings. Shipping discount for the purchase of two, and free shipping for all three together!

There are eleven super-sizable pics in the adds.

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

Good find, for those who remember these subs (at least, I think they are the good ones).


----------



## ollschool (Nov 21, 2008)

These are the good ones !!


----------



## zumbo (Feb 4, 2012)

Here is a link for the "P" series that were offered at the time. Below all of the pics of the P series, you will see technical data for all of the speakers offered during that period. The RWC-254 are on the list.

http://www.maxxsonics.net/manuals/mbquart/pdfs/pwd254_manual.pdf

Maxxsonics owns the brand name, and the document archive. They had nothing to do with Quart Mobile during the time all of these fantastic products were produced.


----------



## zumbo (Feb 4, 2012)

Today is the last day!oke:


----------



## zumbo (Feb 4, 2012)

Re-listed the subs. Figured I would give it another shot.


----------



## zumbo (Feb 4, 2012)

Heads-up!

Ends in 55 minutes!


----------



## zumbo (Feb 4, 2012)

Another one listed. Price lowered.

MB Quart RWC 254 10" Car Subwoofer | eBay


----------



## zumbo (Feb 4, 2012)

Sold!

I have two left, but have decided to keep them.

After hearing these in my new system, I want to keep two for replacement. 

Also keeping a back-up set of PCE-216, and PTE-25's.

Man, Quart was on top of their game during the Rockford days. Don't really know the truth about what all went down with the company, but I sure wish I did. Nothing even comes close to the sound of proper MB Quart.


----------

